# water



## ufgator (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't have a subscription to any of the charts, so wanted to see if anyone would be kind enough to tell me. We are thinking of running around the ram powell and other rigs this weekend, and just want to make sure the water is good. Any reports of yf/bf out there right now? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can access some at www.florida-offshore.com

Bluewater Supermap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You're pretty much wasting your time there this time of year unless you are content with blackfin. All the good yellows are west of that area by about 26 miles.


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

ufGator

We are planning a trip out there Friday night thru Sunday. I have a 37 Topz and we are just going to take it slow and easy. If you run into trouble or anything shout at me "Outlaw". If we find anything I will let you know. PM me if you want to talk or share info.


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven checked lately but if you're planning on going out that far just spend the $99 and get a year subscription to ripcharts. It saved me at least that much money in fuel for the year and with studying it properly I was able to find lots of fish.


----------

